# Modem Keeps Resetting!



## gnikja (Sep 5, 2011)

My Thomson (DCM425, I believe?) modem, assigned by my ISP, keeps resetting on me! There's nothing that seems to spur it on besides possibly high activity (online game play, downloading, etc.) - but that might just be that that's when I notice it the most. My ISP isn't helping me much, just saying that everything looks good from their end and that it must be a problem with my router or computer/console.

I looked into my modem info and checked the Event Log, which I found surprising but have no idea what it means:


> Sun Sep 04 19:51:11 2011 Notice (6) TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
> Sun Sep 04 19:51:03 2011 Critical (3) DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
> Sun Sep 04 19:50:54 2011 Critical (3) No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
> Sun Sep 04 19:50:34 2011 Critical (3) Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Un...
> ...


Any help is very appreciated. It's been happening for far too long and is incredibly frustrating.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried power cycling the device? Also, how long have you had this modem?


----------



## gnikja (Sep 5, 2011)

Power cycling? Like switching it's power source? I can try by using extension cord but there's no other outlet near it - it's plugged into a surge protector (also powers a tv, ps3, router, hdpvr).

I've had the modem for just under 2 years, since I moved in. This has been happening for at least a year. At first, I assumed it was the ISP throttling my internet, but they claim they don't do that. I've google'd the problem and come up with a lot of other people with the same problem but no solutions.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Poewer Cycle:

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Unplug the router& and modem power turn off the PC. Wait a few minutes. Plug the router and modem's power back in wait for the lights to stabilize. Then turn the pc back on.

If that don't work try resetting the router manually by pressing the reset button on the back with a pen.


----------



## gnikja (Sep 5, 2011)

It starts up fine. It's not a problem with that. Anywhere from 1-6 times a day it randomly restarts, causing me to lose my connection for about a minute. The main annoyance is this will kick me out of any online network temporarily (ie. middle of MAG match on ps3 and I lose all the XP I had gotten in the match, up to nearly a half hour of play sometimes).


----------



## gnikja (Sep 5, 2011)

Problem still persists. Any other advice guys?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would call the ISP and have them run a line quality check


----------

